# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Geen zin in sex sinds begin pilgebruik

## chickiej

Ik weet er staat hier al een topic over maar omdat daar niet meer op gereageerd is de laatste tijd besloot ik een nieuwe te maken.
Ik heb sinds ik eigenlijk begonnen ben met de pil toenk 14 was (nu 20) geen zin in sex meer...in het begin van een relatie hadk er geen probleem mee maar na een tijdje was het gewoon weg!
Nu heb ik gelukkig een hele lieve vriend die me nooit zou pushe ofzo maar hij heeft het er natuurlijk niet echt gemakkelijk mee!
Ik zit er aan de denke om te stoppen met de pil of misschien een andere pil of hormonen slikken?? ben nu echt radeloos want ik wil gewoon niet weer een relatie op het spel gaan zetten als er een oplossing is!
dus wie herkent zich hierin en heeft tips of advies?
dankjewel!!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik herken het wel, al komt het bij mijal is het bij mij niet zo dat ik geen zin meer heb. Wel veel minder dan voor ik de pil slikte, maar toen had ik ook wel erg vaak zin, dus vind dit niet zo erg nu. Pilmerken verschillen hier zeker ook in, met Diane had ik meer zin dan nu met Yasmin. (gek eigenlijk, aangezien yasmin juist meer zin, etc zou geven, nou totaal niet dus, wel een groot nadeel is dat ik de laatste tijd erg droog blijf. Weet niet of jij daar ook last van hebt? Ik koppel dat wel aan verminderde zin...) maar ik denk dat overstappen op een andere pil, misschien met even pauze tussen de pillen in, best uitkomst zou kunnen bieden. Gewoon proberen dus!

----------


## chickiej

bedankt voor je reactie! maar ik heb niet echt last van dat ik droog ben want zodra ik me zeg maar over die 'drempel' heenzet van nou voor uit maar weer gaat de 'geen zin' weg. maar het kost me dan ook wel veel moeite om over de drempel heen te zetten omdatk gewoon dan echt geen zin heb.

----------


## chickiej

nou om even te laten weten  :Wink:  ik ga morgen naar een nieuwe huisarts..ik ben net samen gaan wonen in een andere plaats dus ja ook een nieuwe dokter..het is een vrouwelijke dokter, vond ik zelf wat fijner.
dus ik ga gelijk een afspraak maken en hopen dat er dan een oplossing uit komt

----------


## even een vraagje

Succes morgen! Ik hoop dat 't snel opgelost word.  :Smile:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik wilde ook een vrouwelijke arts jah... Die mannen die je dan gaan doen of ze weten wat je voelt terwijl ze gewoon geeeen idee hebben.... daar kan ik me echt aan storen. Maargoed, was er geen meer die nog mensen aan nam, ik heb nu wel een man, maar wel een goeie dit keer  :Big Grin: 

Succes in ieder geval, ik ben heel benieuwd wat zij ervan zegt!

----------


## chickiej

ja nou ik heb dus nu ook heel mijn woonplaats afgebeld, en elke vrouwelijke arts zat vol! dus ik heb nu ook gewoon een man en daar ga ik vrijdag heen dus ben benieuwd!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Dat is dan morgen, veel succes!

----------

